# Found young pigeon in baltimore, MD



## gfried (May 17, 2009)

Found a young pigeon (still downy in the head, mostly feathered body) and took it indoors for a day. It was looking better after some food and water, so we took it outside to see if it wanted to leave. It stayed totally still the whole afternoon/evening we had it out, so we took it back in for the night since it was raining heavily.

I've been feeding it milk/egg yolk, offering it water, and then leaving out a dish of crushed cereal and flax seeds. It doesn't seem to eat on its own, but will eat if I dip it's beak in the food/water. 

Is there a pigeon friendly wildlife rehab in baltimore? Should I keep it as a pet? It is very easy to handle, and I worry that it won't survive in the wild ( a college campus)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird doesn't know how to eat on it's own and so you will need to hand feed it. The very best at this point would be to get some frozen corn and peas, defrost them under warm water and then feed them individually. To do so, you will need to open the bird's beak and pop the individual pieces at the back of the throat. You will need to feed 35-40 pieces at a time and every time the crop empties.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

No more milk and egg, please .. especially if the egg is raw. Charis has given you good info to work on for now. Please get back to us tomorrow, but do know that birds cannot digest lactose (milk) and that raw egg may give them a salmonella infection.

In addition to thawed peas and corn you can also feed bits of a good quality dry dog or cat food that has been soaked in water.

As to whether you keep it as a pet is kinda up to you .. If you would prefer that we find a local rehabber, then let us know, and we'll do our best.

Terry


----------



## gfried (May 17, 2009)

*Local Rehabber!*

Hi!

Please help me find a local rehabber! The pigeon is doing all right, but definitely not alert seeming enough to just let outside yet, and I'm moving in two weeks!

I'm in Baltimore, MD, at the Hopkins campus.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

gfried said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help me find a local rehabber! The pigeon is doing all right, but definitely not alert seeming enough to just let outside yet, and I'm moving in two weeks!
> 
> I'm in Baltimore, MD, at the Hopkins campus.



Is this too far away? According to a map, it's about 50 miles.

Second Chance Wildlife Care Center
7101 Barcellona Avenue
Gaithersburg, Md. 20879
301-926-9453 
www.scwc.org


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a contact for you. I got this contact from calling the SPCA in Baltimore.
Please contact Wildlife Rescue and your contact is Gerta. The number is 443-507-0950.
Good luck and let us know what happens.
__________________


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here is a list of people who might be able to help you.
I wish I could take the lil guy from you but I cant atm.

http://www.marylandpet.com/bird_rescue_maryland.htm


----------



## birdman90 (May 5, 2009)

*bird in baltimore*

i was jus stoppin by to see if the bird has made progress. plz keep me posted. go terps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gfried (May 17, 2009)

*Happy Ending*

Hi Everyone,

I called the SPCA in Baltimore, and they redirected me to Cathy from Phoenix Wildlife Rehab (410-628-9736, 14530 Manor Road, 21131).

We brought Pidgie over right away, and she happily took him in. It was a beautiful house in a beautiful area, and there were many happy looking animals. I couldn't have imagined a better person to care for the pigeon. 

Thanks for all your help!!!
Grace


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know. That is a happy ending.


----------

